# Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House 1979 - Cassette



## MacEricG

Hello All:

I'm looking for a copy of *Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House 1979 -- as released on audio cassette tape*. In other words, a factory produced tape — not a taped copy from the record.










I know there are many nostalgic fans of the pops and clicks from the records we had as kids, but I'm not one of them. Sorry.  I have a little pro audio suite to dub it digitally, and I personally find it much easier to remove tape hiss instead of vinyl pops and clicks.

If anyone has a copy they would be willing to trust to me, I would happily return it to them as well as a CD copy, complete with professional label and jewel case insert (I have my original vinyl copy, as well as a sophisticated color laser printer and a background in design — so I promise it will be good.)


----------



## Halloweiner

This recording was never released on tape. Only the Haunted Mansion Story and Song was ever released on tape.


----------



## MacEricG

Sorry to correct you Hallowiener —

The Disney's Haunted House 1979 edition was released on tape. It was sold on a cardboard blister-card-like sheet that looked like a miniaturized and cropped LP album cover. The cassette itself was orange with a white label.

I know this because I have it on tape, but mine was ruined as the result of improper storage in the last 25+ years. Now it doesn't play back properly.


----------



## Halloweiner

I should have read Chef's page *HERE* better at his Doombuggies site. He writes this on that page:

_"Walt Disney Studios' Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House
Out of print (Walt Disney Storyteller Records 2507B, Vinyl/Cassette release"_

Sorry. It must be pretty rare because I've never seen one on ebay ever.


----------



## MacEricG

No harm, no foul.


----------



## Wolfman

Here ya go - 
Haunted Dimensions - "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House"

Check this out.

I KNEW we had this in my house when I was growing up in the '60's.


----------



## Halloweiner

Is this the cassette you had? I hope so because I just bought it off ebay. Unfortunately no inserts. It says "Seven Frigtening Situations" on the label which is what is on Side 1 of the 1979 LP. I only ask because the seller has it described as the 1964 version with Laura Olsher. I don't think it is though. I wrote the seller and told him that if the tape I get isn't the one in his photo I will be wanting a full refund.


----------



## MacEricG

*That's it!*

You found it  -- Same label, but a different plastic cassette case (hopefully not due to sun bleaching). That's great Halloweiner!

Any chance you and I can make an arrangement?

Also, thanks for the heads up Wolfman, but that link goes to the original 1964 version, which has been remastered and released on iTunes already — 










Which can be purchased through this link:
iTunes Store - Walt Disney Sound Effects Group - Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House


----------



## Halloweiner

Do you just want a copy of it, or would you like the tape itself. Either way is fine with me. If you want a didgital copy I can do it free. If you want the tape it would be $11.50 (WITH SHIPPING) which is what I paid for it. I'd want to rip a copy for myself first though. 

I guess we should wait until I receive it, and make sure what I receive is what the seller has pictured.


----------



## MacEricG

Either way it sounds like a plan. Drop me a line when it arrives. If you can digitize it in a CD-quality bit rate and webmail, I'll clean it up and send it back to you.

Amazing how quick you found it. I was just on eBay the other day looking myself. What search words did you use?


----------



## Halloweiner

I set the search to music and left it blank. Then I clikced on "Cassette", and then typed in "'Disney Chilling Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House". It was the only item that came up for a result. I'll get back to you when it arrives, and I can check it out. I can digitize it no problem at 320kbps. Then I'll send you a zip of the wav files you can edit. 

If I had someone's scan of the Tape Inserts I could print some out on card stock, and make my own exact insert. I guess I can always make an insert from my LP cover scans also.



Dave


----------



## Halloweiner

Wolfman said:


> Here ya go -
> Haunted Dimensions - "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House"
> 
> Check this out.
> 
> I KNEW we had this in my house when I was growing up in the '60's.


That's the website that uses my LP rip for his readers to listen to. He specifically asked me to leave the pops and clicks in it. I belong to Dedicated To Lemax. Several members are now in the process of putting together several of his 3-D Paper Models to use in their Spookytown Villages. The quality of his cutouts is outstanding.


----------



## MacEricG

Saw those. Very cool. If I ever get the time, I'll try putting one together.

Equally cool is this "Escape from the Haunted Mansion" Board Game










Not the same as the official game with the spinning floor tiles (which my best friend in grade school owned), but credit goes to its creator for homage to the ride as well as the old school gaming factor.


----------



## Hauntcast

I have a version of the LP ripped to mp3. I like the pop and clicks of the LP. I miss my vinyl collection.
Someone had a link to download it. I'll try to find it and try to post it for you.


----------



## Halloweiner

I have both versions posted already:

*1964 Version*

*1979 Version*


----------



## Hauntcast

Halloweiner, thanks again for the links. You posted them last year and that is where I downloaded them from. I use these SFX all the time in my show and my haunt.


----------



## Halloweiner

I just got the 1979 Cassette I won in the mail. It IS in fact the 1979 Version. So I'll be getting it ripped and edited to share later.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow

Anyone needing cuts from either th' HM ride, or Chillin' Thrillin' LP, I 'ave them on me Font & Music page, link is in me sig line..

Capt Jack


----------



## Halloweiner

The tape I got didn't come with an insert, but I made one for it today on card stock. You can see it in the atatchment.


----------



## tabufx50

*Disney album*

yeah that is a good scary album for Halloween and rated G for the kids..so good choice. I always put on the cable channel that has music playing all day and for Halloween there is always a good station that has scary music or theme holiday music.


----------



## runmikeyrun

Weiner, thanks for posting those files. I've been trying to find that record forever, short of buying it. I downloaded the files and pasted them all together in Audacity, and i'm listening to it right now. I listened to it so many times as a kid; i don't know how the library kept lending it to us! But i remember almost every bit of it. Thanks again!


----------



## Halloweiner

You're welcome. Here's the rip to Side #! of the Cassette Version of the 1979 Chilling Thrilling recording:

*1979 Chilling Thrilling Side #1 Cassette Version*

*1979 Chilling Thrilling Side #2 Cassette Version*

Ok there are both sides of the tape. I kept all of the wav file rips if anyone would want copies of those to edit for themselves. I don't think you're going to do much better than I did with Goldwave Pro however.


----------



## dTor

Thank you Weiner!


----------



## Halloweiner

You're welcome!!


----------



## MacEricG

Thanks Halloweiner! I too just came across another copy of the cassette, but I'm downloading your mp3s all the same.


----------



## Halloweiner

You're welcome. If anyone ever needs a cassette insert for this tape let me know. I worked it out where I can print one out on card stock that fits perfectly into a cassette case.


----------



## Mikon

*How cool!*

Thanks so much for what you've done. I visited Disney in about '74 and enjoyed the Haunted Mansion so much I bought the LP with the orange jacket. Unfortunately the album is long gone. I was back with my kids last year and got to go through the HM 4 times with my six year old. Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Son-of-Thing

Many sincere Thanks, Halloweiner! I'd lost my "CTSOTHH" recording years ago, and thanks to your generosity I can once again spend a little "quality environmental time" with some beloved old sound fx... 

(Sure beats the hell out of those "soothing surf" and "alpine meadow" recordings...  )


----------



## Halloweiner

Glad I could help. I was just listening to the 1979 recording the other day. I had fogotten how great the sounds on it are.


----------



## Bertbear

Halloweiner - Cool stuff thanks.

BTW the Captkundalini link on the pages leads to a dead site.


----------



## Halloweiner

I know. I keep hoping he'll resurface, and give me new links. No such luck yet though. I guess I could put a note next to the link about it be dead until further notice or something.


----------



## savagehaunter

I remember that sound recording and I used it every Halloween. I still have it hidden someplace in my storage unit.


----------



## TinOmen

Oh man, I had this when I was younger! I wish I still had it.


----------



## Halloweiner

They come up quite often on ebay TinOmen.


----------



## TinOmen

Halloweiner said:


> They come up quite often on ebay TinOmen.



I think I may have to pick one up. Along with my favorite book from kindergarten:


----------



## Halloweiner

Good luck. I have one of the LP I bought at Woolworth's in 1970, and I found one with the Party Hints on ebay about 5 years ago. I also found the 1979 Chilling Thrilling Version, The Story and Song Of The Haunted Mansion LP, Disney "Trick Or Treat" and the Haunted Mansion Readalong all on ebay over the past 5 years.


----------



## Snoopy60

MacEricG said:


> Hello All:
> 
> I'm looking for a copy of *Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House 1979 -- as released on audio cassette tape*. In other words, a factory produced tape — not a taped copy from the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know there are many nostalgic fans of the pops and clicks from the records we had as kids, but I'm not one of them. Sorry.  I have a little pro audio suite to dub it digitally, and I personally find it much easier to remove tape hiss instead of vinyl pops and clicks.
> 
> If anyone has a copy they would be willing to trust to me, I would happily return it to them as well as a CD copy, complete with professional label and jewel case insert (I have my original vinyl copy, as well as a sophisticated color laser printer and a background in design — so I promise it will be good.)


Disney ~ Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House
Download Disney ~ Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


----------



## TinOmen

Snoopy60 said:


> Disney ~ Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House
> Download Disney ~ Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House.zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way



Sweet! Thank you so much!


----------



## fytclub

My fiance actually stumbled across that album on iTunes...


----------



## Halloweiner

I had already shared the 1979 LP in Cassette Version previously in this thread *HERE*.

I just learned how to do FLAC files, and i may go back through a lot of my Lps and re-rip them in FLAC. If anyone has ever heard a FLAC file compared to the same LP rip in MP3 even at 320kbps then you know that the sound quality difference is amazingly better in FLAC. It's like you're listening to someone's CD on your PC.


----------



## TinOmen

FLAC is the best format. If you have the space, rip in FLAC! I think the newer ipods support FLAC now too, my old one does not. I use dBpoweramp to rip and convert my audio files. Its very easy to use and is a great app all around.


----------



## oogieboogie

New to the forum, here. I agree, flac is absolutely the way to go. With hard drives so affordable now, it's worth it to rip in flac now. Any chance the LP of "Chilling, Thrilling sounds (1979) could get posted in flac?


----------



## Halloweiner

I'll see what I can do timewise. I've never ripped in FLAC before so I'll have to learn as i go.


----------



## TinOmen

Very cool. I just started ripping FLAC recently. I had ripped the majority of my cd collection in 1999 and thought 128kbs was good enough. Haha. I cant remember the last time I listened to a cd.


----------



## TinOmen

Open Source ripper with FLAC support: The BonkEnc Project - BonkEnc Home


----------



## oogieboogie

Cool. I just started ripping my cd collection to flac for backup. A few years ago I ripped everything to mp3, but I've recently decided to re-rip my collection to flac. That way, if anything ever happens to my cds (fire, stolen, scratches) I can burn a new one with no quality loss. And they do sound awesome on the pc! I've heard a lot of good things about dBpoweramp. Myself, I use Exact Audio Copy, but admittedly it can be complicated to set up properly. DBpoweramp is way easier to use from what I've heard. The link from TinOmen looks interesting as well. The cool thing with flac is, you can choose what compression level you want to use, but sound quality isn't affected regardless of what you choose. Think of it like a zip file or rar file, except with music. You can choose to compress it at maximum compression, and the quality is still lossless, just a bit smaller.


----------



## Snoopy60

*Disney's Chilling, Thrilling Sounds of the Haunted House*

I have what you want. Enjoy! Download Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House (Flac).zip from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way


oogieboogie said:


> New to the forum, here. I agree, flac is absolutely the way to go. With hard drives so affordable now, it's worth it to rip in flac now. Any chance the LP of "Chilling, Thrilling sounds (1979) could get posted in flac?


----------



## oogieboogie

Snoopy60, thanks for that link, but that is actually the first version of the album, from 1964. I am looking for the 1979 version, which goes by the same name, and also by Disney, but totally different. 

I am very glad you posted this one also, though, since I didn't have this one either. It sounds great - do you know what source this came from? Thanks again, and hopefully somebody can post the 1979 version.


----------



## MacEricG

oogieboogie: My local library has three copies of the 1979 version on cassette. I am swamped until the end of October (heh), but if nobody else can do it by then, I'll plan on recording the album in a lossless format with the tape hiss removed and post for all to enjoy.


----------



## oogieboogie

Wow, that sounds great! Very much looking forward to it! By the way, just to let those who are interested in flac know, you can't take an mp3 and then convert it to flac. That would be a fake losslesss file, since you cannot get back sound information that is already lost. An mp3 throws out sound frequencies when you make the mp3, whereas flac doesn't lose anything. Some people mistakenly think if they convert their mp3 files to flac, they would then be lossless, but once an mp3 discards information, converting it to flac won't change that. Converting from another lossless file, like ape or wav is fine, but not from mp3. Some forums tend to post fake flac files, so I just wanted to let everybody in on that who might not have known.


----------



## Halloweiner

I have the 1979 Version in Cassete that i have alreayd posted in mp3 320kbps form. I'd be glad to start ripping my stuf fin FLAC if someone can tell me once I do how I am able to then burn that FLAC file to a CD. Currently none of my programs will allow burning from FLAC Files, and I'm also not sure even once I do if very many people's CD Players will even play a CD-R burned from a FLAC file. There's no use of me ripping to FLAC if I can't do anything with the file afterwards, but have it sitting there in my HD taking up space.


----------



## oogieboogie

Halloweiner, let me see if I can help you a bit. The ideal way to do this is to connect your cassette player to your computer's audio input jack, then capture the audio as a .wav file. Stay away from mp3 completely. Wav files are lossless, and the best way to start with. Once they are on your computer as wav files, you can then load them into a program to convert them into flac files. I recommend you try foobar2000, which is free,and very simple to use for converting wav to flac. Just start up foobar2000, click file>open, then highlight all the wav files and hit open. All the wav files will be highlighted automatically. Just right click anywhere in the highlighted area, and select convert, and you will have a choice of different formats to convert to (flac, wav, mp3). Just select flac, pick your output folder, and hit ok. In seconds, you will have lossless flac files.

As far as burning goes, a cd made by flac files will play on any player that plays cd-r. Here's the reason: No matter what program you use to burn the audio cd, the program automatically temporarily converts the flac back to wav as it burns the cd, which is fine, then deletes the temp files when done. The cd that is created is a standard audio cd, which can be read by any player that plays burned discs. Some people like to convert the flac files back to wav before burning, that's okay also. It doesn't matter. If you use Nero, it may not recognize flac without a plugin, you would have to burn the cd using the wav files you created. If you use burrrn, which is a great, free burning program, it will load the flac files fine and burn the audio cd automatically.

So, basically, create the wav files from the cassette first, then convert the files to flac using foobar2000, then just zip up the flac files and post 'em. Anybody who has the flac files can then easily burn a cd if they choose to, or they can just play the flac files on their computer. You don't have to worry about burning a cd and then ripping it again, since that's extra work for nothing.

Hopefully I didn't confuse you, if you have any questions, feel free to ask, and I'll try to help some more.

By the way, I'm not sure if you would want to split the tracks, or just leave 2 big tracks like side A and side B. That would be easiest, and since the tracks all merge seamlessly from 1 segment to the next, I would think that's the best way, that way each flac would be 1 side of the cassette, with no harsh breaks between segments, and it would sound just like putting in the cassette tape and letting it play through.


----------



## Halloweiner

I have no trouble converting wav to FLAC. It is just the CD Burning process none of my programs do. I wanted to know because I like to make CDs out of a lot of my Halloween Music files. I didn't realize that wav was just as good as FLAC. My CD Burning program DOES burn using wav files. So that's what I'll do from now on. I'm assuming that most CD Players will play a CD Burned from wav files also then?


----------



## oogieboogie

Absolutely! You'll have no problems playing audio CDs from wav. It's just a standard cd to the player. Just double-check when making the wav files that it is set to 44100hz stereo, which is usually set by most programs by default, but it's always best to double-check.


----------



## oogieboogie

By the way, I was on this page:
Haunted Dimensions - "Chilling, Thrilling Sounds Of The Haunted House"
where somebody created a cgi version of the 1964 cover art. At the bottom, there is a link to a 1024x768 resolution image, but the link doesn't work. Would anybody here by any chance have that image?


----------



## Halloweiner

I have one that is 1100 X 1100. 1600 X 768 doesn't make any sense. LP covers are square, and those dimensions would be more like a rectangle.


----------



## oogieboogie

Yes, but the link on the page says 1024x768. It's not the original cover, but rather a newly-created cgi version he made to match the original. I think he made it 1024x768 because that is often used as a desktop wallpaper resolution. His image actually is rectangular on the page I linked to.


----------



## Morbius J Kromwell

I noticed his link wasn't working for the larger version. I looked at his code and found the link to the higher res version. Thrilling, Chilling Sounds of the Haunted House - Haunted Dimensiosn Beautiful picture.


----------



## oogieboogie

Wow, Morbius! Good job! Much appreciated. It is a beautiful image - he did a great job. Thanks again!


----------



## Halloweiner

oogieboogie said:


> Absolutely! You'll have no problems playing audio CDs from wav. It's just a standard cd to the player. Just double-check when making the wav files that it is set to 44100hz stereo, which is usually set by most programs by default, but it's always best to double-check.


Thanks. I know someone who re-ripped a file in FLAC of the Spike Jones Spooktacular In Stereo Sound CD that I had already ripped to mp3/320kbps from my own CD. The sound quality improvement of FLAC over mp3 was VERY noticeable.


----------



## MacEricG

*Comparing Sound Formats*

oogieboogie: I started reading about FLAC as a result of your posts. Very interesting, and something I wish more people would adopt in lieu of mp3.

As someone with a print background, I've always red-flagged JPG in the same way I do mp3. Both compression technologies have their reasons for existence, but they are hardly ever a replacement for the original source — be it sound or image. Unfortunately, I feel people standardize on these common formats, either because they do not hear/see a difference, or because they don't know any better.

I also happen to be a Macintosh junkie, and until now i have typically recorded in AIFF formats when coming from tape or LP, or ripped with AAC encoders when coming from other CDs. Any advice on what I've been using or how these choices compare to FLAC? I now believe the AAC encoder is a lossy (though high standard) system, and am thinking about a re-burn of my collection.

I'm also a bit confused why you suggested that Halloweiner go from WAV to FLAC before making his discs. If both are a lossless, uncompressed format, what is the difference or benefit gained?

Learning…learning…learning…


----------



## oogieboogie

MacEricG, I'm glad to hear you are interested in flac. As you said, I believe that it is a combination of people just not knowing about it, as well as everybody being used to using mp3 for so long. Going back like 10 years, hard drives were more expensive for much less storage, and mp3s were a good way of storing music while taking up little space. Sadly, it is a lossy format, and a lot of the sound is lost forever when encoding to mp3. What makes things even worse is when people use extremely low bitrates. Many just don't care about how their music sounds. Listening to mp3s may be fine on an Ipod, but listen to them on a good stereo system, and they suddenly don't sound so good anymore. These days, with hard drives being much more affordable, with much larger storage, I see no reason to encode to a lossy format like mp3 when there are much better choices.

So, let's see... To answer some questions, AIFF is actually a lossless format, but there are some variations of AIFF like AIFF-C or AIFC which are lossy, and I've never actually used any of those formats. AAC is similar to mp3, and is lossy as well, though it is said to sound better then mp3 at equivalent bitrates. Flac is the ideal choice for encoding because it is so popular. Out of all the lossless formats, flac is by far the most common and accepted. Ape (Monkey's Audio) is a competing format, and it being lossless, is also a good format. But flac is more widely supported, and more and more personal players are now coming with flac support.

The reason I suggested Halloweiner go from wav to flac is this: When importing tape or vinyl into your computer, wav or AIFF is lossless. But, they are huge files. They are ideal for editing, trimming, and removing clicks, pops, etc. But when your tracks are ready, you would then convert them to a more usable format, since wavs are so large. That is where most people convert them to mp3s and delete the wavs for good. The problem is, they get the audio sounding great, then convert it to a lossy format, throwing out a good amount of the quality, and then discard the original files, so all that's left is a mediocre mp3.

By converting his wav files to flac, he is preserving the full quality of the wav file, without it taking up so much space. He wouldn't need to convert it to flac if he wanted to just burn a disc, since like you said, the wav is just as good, though larger. I recommended he convert to flac so he could post the flac files online, since they are much smaller than wav files. He could then burn a cd for himself from either the wavs or the flacs, his choice. Remember, you can always convert lossless files back and forth safely and lose nothing. You can convert wav to flac, to wav, back to flac again, with no loss in quality. But if you convert to mp3 anywhere along the way, quality is lost forever - there is no getting it back. If you had all the free space in the world, you wouldn't need flac at all. Wavs would be fine. Flac is just a great way of preserving the quality of wavs while keeping file size to a minimum. It compresses the audio file as much as possible without losing any sound quality, where mp3 compresses the audio further by tossing out audio frequencies. So flac is larger than mp3, smaller than wav, but sounds identical to the original audio. Flac is also great for preserving your cds. You can rip all your cds to flac, and then burn new cds later, with absolutely no loss in quality - the new disc would sound exactly like the original. Great for backups. And of course, you can always convert a flac file to mp3, keeping your flac of course, if you wanted to load some mp3s for your car, for example.

So, if you like the idea of keeping your music sounding its best, go for flac. There really is a huge difference. Take a look at these 3 images I made just for a quick example. These are the same audio files, one in flac, 1 converted to mp3 (320) and the other in mp3 (128). Adobe Audition was used to view the files in spectral view, to see the frequencies. A normal cd goes all the way up to 22,000 hz. Notice the flac file does as well. Now look at the mp3 versions. All that sound is lost forever. 

http://img33.imageshack.us/img33/2058/track1flac.jpg
http://img183.imageshack.us/img183/3697/track1mp3320.jpg
http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/5896/track1mp3128.jpg

Thsi is also why I would rather purchase a cd than buying an online mp3 track. Money wasted on poor quality. One of my favorite groups (independant, of course) actually sells their tracks as flac files through their website, in addition to their cds, so you can then burn a cd. That's how everybody should do it now. Anyways, sorry for such a long post, but I hope it helps you, and maybe others, who are interested in this.


----------



## MacEricG

*And then there was none…*

Well, here's a big load of it…

Apparently, my local library misclassified what they actually had on file. There was actually one, not three, copies of the CTSOTHH '79 cassette. No matter. I reserved the tape around Halloween, verified it was what is should be, and then like a good patron, returned it with the intention of making the FLAC copy over Christmas break.

Fast forward to December: The online catalog says the tape is now LOST.  I call the library, and they verify that they received it back from me no problem, but it was reserved right after me by someone else who now claims it was returned, but it can't be found in the system. Crappo.  I should have just sat on it.

So I'm back where I was with my original tape that plays back awful. If anyone has copied this in FLAC format, please share. Otherwise Halloweiner, I may take you up on your offer and buy your copy to do it myself.


----------



## Halloweiner

I've looked into saving (and sharing) files in wav and FLAC. As far as I can tell the file size really isn't all that much smaller for FLAC as compared to wav. So I've decided to just start saving my files in their orignal wav form that I rip them in, and just share them that way. Why bother taking time to convert to FLAC if the file size savings isn't all that much?

BTW - MacEricG I will re-rip the cassette, and leave it in wav form. I won't even bother editing out any cassette hum. I guess anyone downloading the wav files can do that for themselves. It sure will save me a lot of time not having to edit for sound.

That sucks about your library. I checked my entire county, and not a single one has the tape. They do have about 2 dozen other Halloween tapes and audiobooks however that I may look into checking out for halloween this year.


----------



## MacEricG

Halloweiner: That sounds great. Really, really — thank you.

Maybe you and I can work out a system where everyone can benefit from our efforts and neither of us are doing all the work.

Using a free online sharing system (something like mediafire.com or filefactory.com), you could record and upload big WAVs files like the CTSOTHH cassette. (You need not edit out the impurities, or even cut them up into tracks.)

Using your links, I'll download and handle the hiss and/or pops noise reduction (using SoundSoap Pro from Bias Sound Creative), normalize the sound levels and then resave the files in FLAC format. I'll then post the download links for everyone.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## Halloweiner

Sounds good to me. I'd like however to only share my wav files with you. I say this as I have a Trollish arse who anytime they see my name publicly sharing music they contact the music sharing service, and make them delete the files. That's why I've had to abandon any public music sharing on my blogs because of that idiot.


----------



## MacEricG

No problem. That's probably also a good reason to use an online sharing service rather than a personal web page to host the files.

Let me know when you have something for me to work on. Thanks again.


----------



## Halloweiner

I will let you know via PM when they're ready.


----------



## MacEricG

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Halloweiner

Did you get my PM MacEricG?


----------



## rockplayson

Not sure where you live but they had this at Habitat For Humanity in Broomfield,CO for only $1.00. No joke.


----------



## Halloweiner

I'm in NY. You should grab it at that price HalloweenRocks08. At the very least you could re-sell it on ebay for $5.00 and up.


----------



## rockplayson

Halloweiner said:


> I'm in NY. You should grab it at that price HalloweenRocks08. At the very least you could re-sell it on ebay for $5.00 and up.


 
I was thinking about that. We go there once a week so if it's there I'll grab it. If you guys want an extra copy I would not mind sending it to you. You won't have to worrie about shipping or anything. It will be my treat.


----------



## Halloweiner

Now that you mention it if it has the original insert I wouldn't mind having it. Mine came with no insert.



Dave


----------



## MacEricG

*Count me in too*

halloweenrocks08: Count me in too, please, if there is an additional copy for me — regardless of wether there is an insert or not. I am very sore about discovering this childhood momento ruined from lack of proper storage.


----------



## Halloweiner

If HalloweenRocks08 can find me a copy with an insert i can let you have my copy that doesn't have one MacEricG. It does have an insert in it that I made myself, but it's not the official insert.


----------



## rockplayson

For sure guys. I only recall one but I'm going tomarrow anyway so I'll double check. there are a few great seconed hand stores around here so I'll check them out as well. I did not know it was this good. I looked at the cover and was like oh that's kidy stuff lol but you all seen to like it.


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks. Here is the insert that I made up for my tape case. I'm sure it isn't naything like the official insert, but the only thing I had to go by was the LP front cover:


----------



## rockplayson

Well went to thrift store. The good news is they had one but it was not this exact one. Sorry I wish I would have looked closer. It would still be pretty cool though. The bad news was it was cracked and there was no insert. This was on record for $2.00


----------



## MacEricG

halloweenrocks08: Thanks for the effort. I think Halloweiner and I both have the '79 album on record. I mainly wanted to dub it from cassette because I find tape hiss easier to remove than LP pops and clicks, and my point is to make it as close as possible to a digital remaster.


----------



## Halloweiner

Thanks anyway halloweenrocks08. I already have each of the Disney halloween LP, and two fo the Casssettes ("CTSOTHH 1979" and the "Story and Song of the Haunted Mansion"). Although I only have the digital copy of the Story And Song Tape still in my possession. I either sold or lost that tape about 6 or 7 years ago.


----------



## rockplayson

I will deff. keep an eye for you guys. I go every friday thirft store shopping just for the fun so If I see anything cool again or similar I'll pick it up and share with you guys. By the way the one at the thrift store had four or five songs/stories on it and it was in a green case and it was disney.


----------



## LRB Scarecrow

Halloweiner said:


> Thanks anyway halloweenrocks08. I already have each of the Disney halloween LP, and two fo the Casssettes ("CTSOTHH 1979" and the "Story and Song of the Haunted Mansion"). Although I only have the digital copy of the Story And Song Tape still in my possession. I either sold or lost that tape about 6 or 7 years ago.


Sorry if this was already addressed...I only made it to about page 5 reading through this thread and skipped to the end. I have the 1979 Orange Cassette tape...no insert though  I just recorded it to digital the other day. I'll post a link to a picture of it once I get home from work.


----------



## LRB Scarecrow

Here it is:


----------

